# best gas auger ?



## Benelli Bob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a strikemaster laser and it works good. I have been around the older jiffies and they were bullet proof but heavy.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

i bought a new 10" strikemaster last year fished probably 60 days with it love it fished up in canada with a 3' extension on it and it just ripps through nice lite and dependable only wish i would have got the 8'' as my partner has fallen thru those monster holes it drills more than once :lol::lol:


----------



## Hart (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow. No votes for Eskimo? Even older ones? 

I've got one that's probably about 20 years old or so. Runs like a raped ape with the old Tecumseh motor on it, starts every season with one or tow pulls, but it's *heavy*.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

2 votes for the eskimo....about 20 years old ....runs like the day i bought it.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Where is the best place to buy a tanaka powehead for the nils or finbore augers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

dcc said:


> Thinking about getting a new gas auger this year just wondering what brand and model and any pro and cons


I forget the exact "Jiffy" model but it is 10" stx blades. All I can tell you about the stx blades is, "Don't lay on the auger." The blades bite so hard that with down pressure I bog down the 3hp motor. If I just hold it tight enough to prevent it from spinning, the blades pull the auger through the ice.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

You might want to consider a ice gator. I have one and I love it! No carring gas, no pulling, just push the button and drill!


----------

